# System UI has stopped working after update



## Verse (Apr 5, 2012)

I just updated to the latest unofficial nightly and my touchpad has been giving me this "Unfortunately System UI has stopped working" error and my status bar disappeared. I already tried going to /data/data/com.android.systemui/shared_prefs and deleting the file there but to no avail. Anybody have another solution?


----------



## dvorak10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Having the same issue. After selecting ok. The wallpaper and status bar restart but it is annoying. Hopefully someone is aware and has a solution.


----------



## tekrhino (Aug 12, 2011)

+1
using cm9 nightly 20120513. very annoying but still way better than webos.


----------



## dvorak10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Discovered through some trial and error that my battery indicator mod was the culprit. 0-100_battery-mod_xport_circle doesn't seem to work well with the latest nightly builds. As soon as I stop installing it the UI issue goes away.


----------



## tekrhino (Aug 12, 2011)

dvorak10 said:


> Discovered through some trial and error that my battery indicator mod was the culprit. 0-100_battery-mod_xport_circle doesn't seem to work well with the latest nightly builds. As soon as I stop installing it the UI issue goes away.


+1

Confirmed, I was running the same battery mod and having the same System UI issues everytime a new notification popped up, email, market downloads, etc..
Thanks for the find..


----------



## jgsouthard (Feb 17, 2012)

I was NOT running this battery mod and still had the System UI error. After repeated failed attempts to update to 0513 or later nightlies (wiping cache and Dalvik cache and reinstalling GApps each time), I finally wiped all data and clean installed 0518 nightly and GApps, then restored apps and data with Titanium. That seemed to work OK.

Apparently something about the newer nightlies doesn't play nicely with certain older setups.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------

